# Kindle Skins-do you still like?



## sherylb

Hello to all and boyhowdy it's good to be over here! This question is for the folks who bought the kindle skins- how do you like them? I have read where some of you took the skins right back off immediately and others were very pleased with them. Now that the newness has worn off, do you still like them?
Thanks,
Sheryl

-----------------------------

_Note: a lot of replies to this thread have referred to Kindle skins from DecalGirl. DecalGirl has over 80 designs for Kindle; I've posted a few of them below. Each of them is clickable and takes you to the DecalGirl site. These are affiliate links - so your use of them helps to keep this site a-Kindlin'.  - Harvey_


----------



## Guest

Yes, I still like my red Kindle skin. It was a little annoying to get on, but I like the color and I only ever really see the color when I first pick it up. My awareness of it goes away once I have started reading. 

One thing to remember about the skins if you are repositioning a piece that has stretched out of shape due to moving it is set that piece aside for an hour or so and it will go back to it's original size.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just put my skins on, and I wasn't sure I liked them at first; I had gotten used to Eleanor the Kindle the way she looked.  Now I think it's like when your spouse gets a haircut, it takes some getting used to.  Now I'm enjoying them.  Will check back at some point!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Are you getting your skins from this site:

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm

I am trying to figure out which one would look good with my saddle M-edge cover. Somehow, Aloha-blue just doesn't seem to fit!

Thoughts?

L

_(Updated DecalGirl link. - Admin)_


----------



## baltobabe

Leslie said:


> Are you getting your skins from this site:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm
> 
> I am trying to figure out which one would look good with my saddle M-edge cover. Somehow, Aloha-blue just doesn't seem to fit!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> L


Hi Leslie!

Yes that is the company I used ...LOVE THEM! Great service!

Before they so graciously added the Leopard I was considering one of the Zen skins...

There are some really nice ones on the site...

Happy Choosing!

bb


----------



## chynared21

baltobabe said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting your skins from this site:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm
> 
> I am trying to figure out which one would look good with my saddle M-edge cover. Somehow, Aloha-blue just doesn't seem to fit!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leslie!
> 
> Yes that is the company I used ...LOVE THEM! Great service!
> 
> Before they so graciously added the Leopard I was considering one of the Zen skins...
> 
> There are some really nice ones on the site...
> 
> Happy Choosing!
> 
> bb
Click to expand...

*I agree...fabulous skins and great quality. I had one on my phone that I constantly stuck into my front pocket while working at DD's school...the edges look just as sharp as when I first put them on. I didn't realize they now have Kindle skins...I'm excited by that but also...which one do I choose So many choices!*


----------



## Leslie

I have an iPhone and a Kindle so I am searching for a matching pair...and then they have to match my M-edge cover. Choices, choices! Ack!

L


----------



## sherylb

Thanks for the replies!

Since I prefer to use Joy (my Kindle of course) naked, I was wondering if the skins being glossy would have any affect on being able to hold her comfortably. Her casing has a matte texture that I find doesn't become slippery and with the back being mostly rubber, it makes for a nice grip. I have small hands and some arthritis and I find that reading with a cover really makes my hands uncomfortable where with Joy naked she's lighter, slimmer, very comfortable, and fits my hands better.

I guess I'll take the plunge and get some clothes for Joy. I really like the Blues Club- interruption- OMG I just looked at the Decalgirl website and she's added alot of new skins for the Kindle! Now I can't decide which one I like best!
Check it out: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm
Sheryl


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Are you getting your skins from this site: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm L


Yes, that is where I got mine. The official name of mine is Humidor. Maybe burlwood would look good with the saddle?


----------



## Leslie

MonaLS said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting your skins from this site: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm L
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is where I got mine. The official name of mine is Humidor. Maybe burlwood would look good with the saddle?
Click to expand...

I looked at both Humidor and Burlwood. I was thinking of something with a slight bit more flair. Even though my Kindle has decided he's an English gentleman, I still like a bit of pizazz. What about this one? Opinions?


----------



## baltobabe

Love all the starz!!!  Just enough to jazz up your gentleman and still keep his English Sensiblities...hehehe!

Thats a yes vote from Leopardo and me!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh gosh, now I am looking at skins for Ruby. I have the red M-Edge cover. I like Poolside & Leopard Spots, kinda like Zebra also. I'll have to think on this one.   I like your choice Leslie.

Linda


----------



## Guest

I love that one! If it were leaves I'd have it in a heart beat!


----------



## Leslie

I was going to go order and then....

William Sterndale Bennett was a British composer, so I was thinking I'd like something with a musical theme. I also have an iPhone and was planning on buying a set. So, I started looking at the iPhone skins and look what I found!










I just emailed them and asked if they could make a Kindle cover in this pattern. I also asked if they could do it in a sepia tone, to make it look more old-fashioned and to match my saddle cover. We'll see what they say. I'll report back.

L


----------



## Guest

Wow, that would be nice. Hope they can do it for you.


----------



## baltobabe

Leslie,

Please check for a PM from me...shared some more info that may be helpful...

They worked great in getting me the Leopardo Cover...I bet they do the same for you!

all the best,
bb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is the one I bought for Eleanor:



The cover cover I'm making uses red, white and black Asian fabrics.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

baltobabe said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Please check for a PM from me...shared some more info that may be helpful...
> 
> They worked great in getting me the Leopardo Cover...I bet they do the same for you!
> 
> all the best,
> bb


Thanks, bb. I did get your message!

It seems to me that if they already have the design on vinyl, running it through their Kindle pattern should be simple issue. They say every cover is custom made.

I'm curious if changing the color will be more of an issue. We'll see what they say.

L


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is the one I bought for Eleanor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover cover I'm making uses red, white and black Asian fabrics.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I bet that's going to be a gorgeous combo!

L


----------



## gardenclc

Do you have to worry about the skin being to busy...i have been looking at skins and am trying to decide..but am also afraid if it is to busy it will be to easy of a distraction..

ohhh some kindle's have names..who knew..i've only had mine for a couple of days...so no name yet


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie. . .

I would TOTALLY buy a music themed one. . .I like the sepia tone idea too. . . so if they need convincing you can tell them they'll sell at least 2  

The other one I like is the burlwood. . .mainly because I don't think I'll want the screen saver.  I like the rotation of ones it comes with.  I lot of the busier designs seem like the screen saver is an integral part.

Ann


----------



## Angela

I am still undecided on a skin. I am still undecided on a name!! I keep thinking of my 'Kindle to be' as a "him" and most of the skins I like are too girly for a him!


----------



## Leslie

tx_angel said:


> I am still undecided on a skin. I am still undecided on a name!! I keep thinking of my 'Kindle to be' as a "him" and most of the skins I like are too girly for a him!


That was my dilemma, too! Sir William gave me a piece of his mind about "Aloha" that's for sure! LOL


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> I have an iPhone and a Kindle so I am searching for a matching pair...and then they have to match my M-edge cover. Choices, choices! Ack!
> 
> L


*We recently got iPhones and I am definitely going to get a matching set. I love all the options out there but I keep going back to the Leopard that I had for my other phone 

One note Leslie...I did email them to find out if the front piece needed a separate screen protector...it does. The screen protector goes down first and the skin on top *


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *We recently got iPhones and I am definitely going to get a matching set. I love all the options out there but I keep going back to the Leopard that I had for my other phone
> 
> One note Leslie...I did email them to find out if the front piece needed a separate screen protector...it does. The screen protector goes down first and the skin on top *


Front piece for the iPhone? I'm not sure what you mean.

L


----------



## pidgeon92

I think what it means is that there is no integrated screen protector. I don't use one on any of my devices. There is one integrated in my iPod case, and I don't care for it.


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We recently got iPhones and I am definitely going to get a matching set. I love all the options out there but I keep going back to the Leopard that I had for my other phone
> 
> One note Leslie...I did email them to find out if the front piece needed a separate screen protector...it does. The screen protector goes down first and the skin on top *
> 
> 
> 
> Front piece for the iPhone? I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> L
Click to expand...

*If you already have a screen protector on iPhone, leave it on and just apply the skin right on top of it. The skin only goes around the edges as shown in the picture...the center is cut out so it wouldn't offer any screen protection in terms of scratches. Pretty much what pidgeon said ;-pp*


----------



## Leslie

Ah, okay. Thanks!

Still no word back from them about the musical design.

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks!
> 
> Still no word back from them about the musical design.
> 
> L


*Actually they did add it ))

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17168.htm*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, okay. Thanks!
> 
> Still no word back from them about the musical design.
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually they did add it ))
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17168.htm*
Click to expand...

Well holy cow!!! Amazing!!!!

Ann, did you see this?

L


----------



## Leslie

So I just called Keith at decalgirl (boy, he was nice!). I was planning on ordering the skin but HE was the person who read my e-mail so we got chatting about the sepia color. He is supposed to be sending me an email within the next 30 minutes with a web image. If I like it, I can go with that or just go with the original white & black.

I'll report back!

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> So I just called Keith at decalgirl (boy, he was nice!). I was planning on ordering the skin but HE was the person who read my e-mail so we got chatting about the sepia color. He is supposed to be sending me an email within the next 30 minutes with a web image. If I like it, I can go with that or just go with the original white & black.
> 
> I'll report back!
> 
> L


*Awesome!!! The sepia color would be beautiful. Speaking of "holy cow"...I'd love a cow option. As much as I'm still leaning toward the leopard skin, I'm rather fond of cows *


----------



## Leslie

Okay, here's the sepia tone. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann, did you see this?



Yeah I did. . . I like the sepia, but what I was envisioning was sepia paper, not sepia print. (Looks like he just did a color conversion to give an idea: the battery cover looks tan, not the gray it really is.) 
Does that make sense? Since you're talking to someone, could you ask about the possibility of a light burlwood?

I'm definitely going to have to get a couple of these.

Ann


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Okay, here's the sepia tone. What do you guys think?


*Like Ann...I thought the "paper" would be sepia. Is there a possibility of him changing it around?*


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ann, did you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did. . . I like the sepia, but what I was envisioning was sepia paper, not sepia print. (Looks like he just did a color conversion to give an idea: the battery cover looks tan, not the gray it really is.)
> Does that make sense? Since you're talking to someone, could you ask about the possibility of a light burlwood?
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to get a couple of these.
> 
> Ann


I was sort of envisioning sepia paper, too, but Keith did say in the email that all that changed was the print. I'll call him tomorrow. They've all gone home for the day (9-5 EST).

Even if it is only the print, I still like it, because it seems like it blends a bit more with the saddle cover.

I'll report back, again!

L


----------



## Angela

That is too cool... If they are that accomodating, then I may find the skin of my dreams yet!


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> Even if it is only the print, I still like it, because it seems like it blends a bit more with the saddle cover.
> 
> I'll report back, again!
> 
> L


*Even if it can't be done, it has a classy look to it that will go with your cover beautifully.*


----------



## Guest

That is truly gorgeous. Will go great with some of the new Oberon covers also.


----------



## Lynn

I can't believe all the new skins- I had just looked at their site Saturday!
They have added a dalmation skin-not quite a cow but close-http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17174.htm

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lalawitzke said:


> I can't believe all the new skins- I had just looked at their site Saturday!
> They have added a dalmation skin-not quite a cow but close-http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17174.htm
> 
> Lynn


Lynn--thanks for letting us know about the new skins!

By the way, here's a tip I learned recently; if you want to add a clickable link, first click on the "Insert Hyperlink" button above your post reply text box, it's the one that looks like this:







.

It will put a [ url ] [ /url] (without the spaces) in your message. Click between them and paste your hyperlink there. So your link will be clickable like this:
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17174.htm

So, are you getting the Dalmatian skins?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *Awesome!!! The sepia color would be beautiful. Speaking of "holy cow"...I'd love a cow option. As much as I'm still leaning toward the leopard skin, I'm rather fond of cows *


They have a cow print for other devices, so I think it is just a simple matter of asking for it for your Kindle. It seems that if the design has already been created, all they need to do is print it on the Kindle pattern. The hard work is creating the design. Here's an example of what they have:


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Awesome!!! The sepia color would be beautiful. Speaking of "holy cow"...I'd love a cow option. As much as I'm still leaning toward the leopard skin, I'm rather fond of cows *
> 
> 
> 
> They have a cow print for other devices, so I think it is just a simple matter of asking for it for your Kindle. It seems that if the design has already been created, all they need to do is print it on the Kindle pattern. The hard work is creating the design. Here's an example of what they have:
Click to expand...

*Besides gaining a lot of attention for having a new gadget in my hand...let's add the funky cow print to it  I have so many skins on my wish list for both my still nameless Kindle and iPhone. I'm still leaning toward the leopard...it would be easy to find on my desk at DD's school *


----------



## Lynn

Betsy-

Thanks for the info on adding a hyperlink-was wondering how to do that last night. I am undecided about the dalmations skin, waiting to see what oberon comes out with in their covers. Would like to co-ordinate the two if possible. Though I could get a couple of skins to change as my mood changes!

Lynn


----------



## Cuechick

I got mine through istyles, they carry all the decalgirl skins but they give you a discount when you go back and buy new stuff by using the code "IAMBACK" and I do think it is nice to be able to change them..

Here are mine and a couple of my own homemade screensavers......


----------



## sandypeach

Well, being a music director and singer, I just had to have the Symphonic skin, so I ordered it.  I can't wait to get it applied and download the screen saver.


----------



## Leslie

Symphonic skins update:

I talked to Keith at DecalGirl (such a nice guy!). As we suspected, the "sepia" is really just printing the black notes in a sort of brown color. They can't do a sepia background to look like an aged manuscript, but he understood the concept I was describing perfectly. He said he will add it to the wish list of designs for the designers so if enough people call or email asking for "sepia symphonic" it may happen.

In the meantime, I just went with the traditional black notes which I still think will look good. I got a cover for my iPhone and Kindle so they'll be a matched set. 

Keith gave me a 10% discount for being a nice person...or something! My skin should arrive in a week or two.

If you are interested in asking about the sepia symphonic skin, send a message to [email protected] and mention that you heard about it from me.

Leslie


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Leslie. . .I'll definitely get in touch with him.

Ann


----------



## Kindled Spirit

this is the skin i ordered. also ordered the case like octochicks, only in pink. and of course i have the mighty brite light in pink....lol...what can i say...i'm a pink freak and i can't wait to see Spirit all dressed up and "pretty in pink"


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I ordered the blue flower burst with my own money. Then today my mom ordered to the Black Zen skin for me, which is the one I really wanted. I get one of them tomorrow, but I will be waiting for the second skin to wait and see which one i am going to use. Either way, I am going to keep both skins just in case I want to change my skin in a couple of months. (I also would like my kindle to match the rest of my accessories for school, which is all red, but that may change with the new semester.)


----------



## gardenclc

thanks all for sharing photos of your kindles...it is so hard to decide...i am a red or pink girl but i like so many colors...i have 6 different covers for my phone so its hard to decide...i have been thinking about the same one kindled spirit ordered...i have been worried about whether it woudl be to busy...its hard to make a decision..which will keep my kindle naked for a while


----------



## Vegas_Asian

To narrow down my choices, I asked a couple of friends with similar tastes as me for help. I narrowed it down to this: since the kindle can only display black, white, and gray, I wanted to get something that looked good with those colors. I didn't want a skin with a pattern with a lot of color that would just suddenly stop as the pattern continues on to the screen. So I ordered skins that was looked good with grey (like light blue) or that was mainly black/white/grey.


----------



## Cuechick

I think it should match your case Vegas... or at least look good with it. The screen is really kind of neutral.


----------



## Ripley

I've had my Kindle skin for quite a while and I still love it! I chose the Midnight Garden.





The colors are just right; it has black to coordinate with the cover, white to pull in the visible edges of the Kindle, and a shade of teal that is one of my favorite colors. Maybe when I upgrade from the stock cover I'll think about getting a new skin to coordinate, but I'm very happy with this one.


----------



## Angela

Jimi said:


> I've had my Kindle skin for quite a while and I still love it! I chose the Midnight Garden.
> 
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/moriwriter/kindleSkin.jpg
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/moriwriter/KindleSkinReading.jpg
> 
> The colors are just right; it has black to coordinate with the cover, white to pull in the visible edges of the Kindle, and a shade of teal that is one of my favorite colors. Maybe when I upgrade from the stock cover I'll think about getting a new skin to coordinate, but I'm very happy with this one.


Very nice... thanks for sharing. I like the design on that one, but am hoping for something in purple to catch me eye.


----------



## Sailor

Those skins are beautiful. Do they bother you when you hold Kindle in your hands to read or do you keep Kindle in it's cover when reading? I think I will wait until I know which color cover I want to get so the skin will match...I don't want to keep changing out 'Kinny's' wardrobe all the time. He should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ripley

Yikes, those pics are big! When I left they were just links. I left them that way because I knew they were big but I wanted people to be able to see details. I guess someone decided to edit that.

sailor: I use the stock cover when reading my Kindle. The skins do make the finish smoother. You'll have to decide if that would be a problem for you or not. They don't cover the removable battery cover on the back of the cover though, so that part is still quite "grippy."


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got the flower burst skin today. I was so excited...I put it on my kindle immediately. Half way through I realized that I has another one coming in, but I will just keep both. I have a tendency of changing my accessories' skins a lot.


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian said:


> ... I have a tendency of changing my accessories' skins a lot.


Hey Vegas... I have never used a skin like these on any previous devices, only the rubbery silicone type on my mp3. Are these skins from DecalGirl reuseable or one use only?


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Hey Vegas... I have never used a skin like these on any previous devices, only the rubbery silicone type on my mp3. Are these skins from DecalGirl reuseable or one use only?


My understanding is that they are resusable. Sturdy vinyl that you can peel off and put back on. At $14.99 each I hope they are not a one-shot deal! LOL

My "symphonic" skin has been shipped so I am eagerly waiting its arrival. I'll post pictures when I get it.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I never used skins until my Kindle, because I never had means to order any. I worded that entry wrong. I should have wrote: "I change my accessories' appearances a lot."  Before my kindle, I used different stickers (from friends overseas, the type for scrapbook making or some I make myself) for my phone, Mp3, guitarhero guitar, and rock band accessories. Stickers are tough getting off of some surfaces. Both my phone and my MP3 (a Zune) have cases, but various types (hardcases, leather cases, ect. in colors black, red, or blue). I even have earphones in various colors. (I love my skullcandy earphones)

When I was applying it, I kept on having take it off and putting it back on and I believe it is reusable. By the way the taking off and putting back on was not from issues with my skin, it was becuase of my dog running around and under the table. She's a big dog so the table and chair really shifts if she bumps into you.


----------



## pidgeon92

Jimi said:


> Yikes, those pics are big! When I left they were just links. I left them that way because I knew they were big but I wanted people to be able to see details. I guess someone decided to edit that.


I made them a wee bit smaller, and updated the code so if people click on them they will go to your originals.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just received "Spirits" new cover and skin. Now she's all "Pretty in Pink" 

_(Click on pic to see them on Amazon. - Admin)_


----------



## colleen

She looks GORGEOUS!!!!  Where'd you get the pretty pink cover?


----------



## Angela

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just received "Spirits" new cover and skin. Now she's all "Pretty in Pink"


ooooo pretty...


----------



## Khabita

I'd like to get the Dalmatian cover, to match my dog! 

Anyone have both an M-edge case and a skin? Does the Kindle still fit in the cover with the skin on?


----------



## Leslie

Khabita said:


> I'd like to get the Dalmatian cover, to match my dog!
> 
> Anyone have both an M-edge case and a skin? Does the Kindle still fit in the cover with the skin on?


I'll have that combination as soon as my skin arrives, so I'll report definitively then. But my understanding is yes, the skinned Kindle fits in the cover.

L


----------



## colleen

So can you take the skins on and off, and put them back on again?  For some reason I had envisioned them being ruined if you took them off.  But it sounds like some of you bought more than one, and almost seems like you are saying you can put them on and off and back on again...


----------



## Kindled Spirit

thanks colleen, thanks angela  I ordered the cover from Mivizu. heres the link. they did have green, red, blue, black and pink. but now i think all they have left is blue.

Mivizu cases on Amazon


----------



## chynared21

*Very pretty Kindled Spirit!*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

We love ours, although my wife will have to get a new set from istyles.com: her Kindle croaked and we got it replaced, but the skin covering the keyboard tore when she tried to take it off. But at $15 a set, it's not a complete disaster.

My wife has Her Abstraction (hot pink), and I've got Gypsy (green). It features prominently on the cover of my new book!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

thank you chynared21


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I took off my skin before some of the family came over, knowing they would like to see my kindle. It was harder for me to take off my skin. Putting it back on was easy. Like mentioned before by kreelanwarrior before especially careful around the keyboard area. Try starting for the top and slowly make your way across the keyboard.


----------



## jhuston

I got mine at istyles.com and and also got one for my ipod.  These are great!  My Kindle has the Absolute Power one and is very nice.  Easy to apply and looks great.  I've had it for a month now and it's still good as new.  I also have 4 covers from strangedog.com.  My skin looks best with my dolphin cover.

Joan


----------



## soapy70

I was looking at these earlier. My husband's like a what for your Kindle? I said I don't want her to get dirty I think she needs clothes. I like the pixie design and it looks like it will go well with the black m-edge cover I have her in. Her name is  pixie so that should suit her fine.


----------



## Angela

Hi Joan and welcome. Congrats on your first post... you are going to love it here!


----------



## Miss Molly

It's been a while since this question was posted, people have had more time to experience their skins. So now I'm wondering are they still holding up well, no curling/peeling?

Also, if they've been on for a long time and you remove them is there a sticky residue left on the Kindle from the adhesive?

Does the glossy texture of the skin make the Kindle more "slippery" to hold if you read it without a cover?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine's been on since early November with lots of handling, no peeling, still looks good.

Betsy


----------



## sebat

Miss Molly said:


> So now I'm wondering are they still holding up well, no curling/peeling?


I was curious about this, myself. What about trading them out? For those of you that alternate your skins, any problems?


----------



## Angela

My only adjustment to the glossiness of the skin is the way my Mighty Bright reflects off of the surface. I am still trying to make adjustments. I had no glare/reflection issues using my light until I add the skin to the mixture.

Oh one more thing... The rectangle of "skin" that was left over from where the thumbwheel is located has found a place of honor. I used it on Kwinn's USB cable and now I can tell at a glance which cable belongs to Kwinn and which side is up even in dim light... and it just so happened that it has a butterfly in the center of it! I will post a picture when I return home!


----------



## shanzelka

I have a DecalGirl skin and love it. I don't find it distracting. AND, I've come up with a name for it. Since I'm in library school and just got TWO library jobs, there's nothing else I can call him except DEWEY! Susan


----------



## MarthaT

I still like skins, they give the Kindle a personality


----------



## kevin63

I have the same decalgirl skin on my Kindle that I had ordered when it first came out in February.  I love the skin and even though I have another one in the drawer, I haven't found the need to change it out yet.  I didn't like the bare kindle.  It was too stark for me.  I like having the dark colored skin on my Kindle.


----------



## Guest

I have a skin on my K1 and it is being replaced as soon as the new one arrives. I only got it in March but I just don't like it. I tried to but it seems ugly to me. I love skins though! When I first got my Kindle in November I got a DecalGirl Flowerburst skin in blue and loved it. The one I have now is a 3acp skin. I peeled it up part way to check and no residue, so that's a relief. The one I have on the way is also a 3acp. I'm sorry but DecalGirl's K1 skins (at least the ones that would go with my purple ROH Oberon) are just plain ugly. All the pretty ones are K2 only. I love the DecalGirl skin (Peace Out) I just got for my netbook though!


----------



## drenee

I still have the same skin for my K1 I started with.  I like it very much.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

My K1 is still in its Crest skin from November, and my K2 is still wearing the Quest skin from March.... No plans to change.


----------



## chynared21

*Still loving the Rozi skin on Jinx...he matches with my iPhone and decalgirl is making one up for the iPod nano 3G. I'll have a matching set 

It still looks like I had just put it on...no curling or peeling. My phone skin gets more abuse from being in my pocket while I'm in DD's school...still looks great as well ;-)*


----------



## geoffthomas

As was noted in the thread about the DC Kindle fest today, I have matching DecalGirl skins for my HTC Fuze phone, my Zune and my K2.  It is the Dissarray.  And I am still happy with the choice.  Looks good to me.

Just sayin......


----------



## georgiamae

I liked so many of the skins that DG has that I got different ones for everything. Aloha Red for the kindle, Black and White Flier for my acer, Gerber Daisy for my phone and I can't remember the name for my Ipod touch but I love them all!


----------



## reemixx

I just installed my K1 skin yesterday after receiving it that morning. I went for something completely neutral and quite dark so that I wouldn't get distracted by it and wouldn't tire of it quickly. It's the Dark Burlwood skin from DecalGirl. Completely happy with it. Makes the text 'pop' a bit more due to being pretty dark, which is an added bonus. So, yeah, I don't think I'm going to get sick of it in a hurry.


----------



## Jaasy

Kindled Spirit said:


> thanks colleen, thanks angela  I ordered the cover from Mivizu. heres the link. they did have green, red, blue, black and pink. but now i think all they have left is blue.
> 
> Mivizu cases on Amazon


Thanks, Enabler! I just ordered a green case. Off to find a matching skin....


----------



## psalm1188

I think the thing I took into consideration when I chose my decalgirl skin was something that would NOT distract me from the text.  So I have a green platform cover and the dark wood skin, very soothing and does not show fingerprints or dirt.


----------



## Ephany

I have Pink Tranquility (Decalgirl) on my K2. While I like how the skin has held up to daily use, I've noticed the lighter (white) side of the skin seems a bit grungier than the darker side (pink). Not the skin itself, but where the skin meets the K2 if that makes sense. I've changed covers so next time I buy a skin it'll be a darker pattern like Nadir.


----------

